# F1, f2 knowledge



## Ceedo718 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi, if there are any experts out there, can some one let me know what kind of cockapoo I have I dint know much about f1, and f2's


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

What parentage did your dog have? If it was a cocker spaniel x poodle then she is F1. If the parents were both cockerpoos it depends on what generation they were. Did you get a family tree?


----------



## Ceedo718 (Dec 30, 2011)

She was giving to me thru a friend of friend so I have no knowledge of the parents or her background.


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

Then I'm afraid you'll have to love her for what she is as you will have no way of knowing. There's a lot of cocker in there but she is very pretty.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

She looks like she has Cavalier in her to me too????

Just something about her eyes and and ears that seem cavalier to me.

She is a very pretty looking dog.


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Looking at Alexis, she seems to have a flat coat? Flat coats can occur in both F1 nd F2 though more common in F2. I have a flat coat F1! 

Without a family tree, one can't tell which generation she is just by looking. Maybe someone here could correct me on that. 

It would be useful to get more information from your friend. 

She is very pretty and I agree with Shirley....she reminds me of a Cavalier...


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Johnnie she could also be a f1b cross.

This is a cockapoo mated with one of the parent breeds so a cocker or poodle. The f1b's can have litters where a pup will resemble one of the parent breeds more. ( it's know as the grandad effect).


----------



## Ceedo718 (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks I will love her regardless she's the prettiest pup I've ever had.thanks guys for the info I really appreciate it


----------



## Ollie's "mom" (Dec 19, 2011)

*F Stuff for Creedo718*

We got Ollie because we liked the way he looked, We did know he was an F1, but if I ever sit down at a computer (!) to upload his photo you will see he looks like a ...Cockapoo! 
Now we have done some research, and Morgan (who arrives in 13 days), is an 
F 4. Guess what? Morgan looks like a Cockapoo too!
We have had numerous comments (guilt trips)---with all the dogs that are homeless ... etc. 
However, we are not snobs. As it happens we seem to rescue, and sometimes rehome cats. Long and dull story. 
We decided that helping in the effort to get Cockapoos recognized as a breed was important in and of itself because they have so much to offer, spirit, moderate maintenance, compact size (but Ollie stands at 18 inches and weighs 28 pounds---not exactly a miniature!) and temperament. My hope for Ollie is for him to "work" as a therapy dog, but somedays .... 
I think your pup is very pretty and bet she has a wonderful home, and will 
continue to challenge you and bring you joy. May you both have a wonderful year.
R/
Monica
Monica


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I think she looks a lot like the flat coat pups i get from a f2 litter.the flatcoat pups always have the fluffy ears like your pup too so i am guessing she is out of a cockapoo to cockapoo mating xxx


----------



## Ceedo718 (Dec 30, 2011)

@ Monica thanks and you doing a very good deed


----------



## Ceedo718 (Dec 30, 2011)

@Mandym I was thinking the same thing after doing some research, thanks alot for your help.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2012)

well i think she is beautiful but looks like a cavalier x spaniel ,i had a litter lke that once (accident) every one wanted them i will look for a pic janice


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

awww very cute- do you have any adult pictures of them Janice?

Think their trendy name is Cockaliers


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> awww very cute- do you have any adult pictures of them Janice?
> 
> Think their trendy name is Cockaliers


I don't know why but that name sets me in a fit of giggles! I'm too childish 

I think your dog looks gorgeous Ceedo  Looks like a cavalier to me too! One of the wonderful things about cockapoos is that they do tend to vary a lot!


----------

